# Post-op Anemia with blood loss Help!



## gfrancis (Feb 22, 2012)

Do I code Post-op Anemia with blood loss with 285.1 or 280.0? According to resources, one says use 285.1 when documentation says post-op anemia with acute blood loss. Use 280.0 when documentation does not state* acute* blood loss. The other resource says use 285.1 for post-op anemia with blood loss.


----------



## cosita (Feb 22, 2012)

285.9 is the default without mention of acute. 

Coding Clinic, First Quarter 2007


----------



## gfrancis (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you so much!  285.9 TIP: Assign for post-op anemia without blood loss. Where do I find affordable software that includes Coding Clinic and CPT Assistant? So it should be either 285.1 or 280.0.

Best regards!


----------



## cosita (Feb 22, 2012)

Neither. lol

You jumped the gun.  Go to your index first.

Anemia
    Postoperative
          due to (acute) blood loss 285.1
          due to blood loss- chronic blood loss 288.00
          Other 285.9

You don't have acute mentioned.  All you have is post-operative blood loss anemia.  

If you just jump straight to 285.9 and read that tip, you're ignoring the specificity of the index.


----------



## gfrancis (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

